# M-W Hawthorne : what year ? - Have Pictures



## Darin (Jun 11, 2008)

I need help finding the year of this M-W Hawthorne.
from pictures I've seen I'm thinking late '60s early '70s.

serial # A196578
tire 24 x 2.125
frame 16"
fixed gear

Thanks, Darin


----------



## saxman (Mar 15, 2009)

That logo on the chain guard appeared after 1963. Prior to that, Monkey Wards used a more traditional alphabet.

I suspect you'd get more answers if you had posted this in the balloon tire bicycle section, instead of under vintage Lightweights.


----------

